# Which rear end for F150 5.0?



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Am in the market for my next f150 with a 5.0. I see lots with 3.55 rear end and only 1 out of maybe 12-15 with the 3.73.

Anyone with experience have any input?

Towing a 21' bay boat about 15-20% of the miles. I would rather go with the 3.55 just because there are so many of em. Forget mpg. I don't drive a 4x4 f150 for mileage.

Current truck is 09 f150 5.4 with 3.73 rear end and of course the 6 speed auto...tows great but wondering if I will miss the 3.73 if my next truck has the 3.55?

Ideas? Will most certainly get some 285/70/17s as first upgrade.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

3.55 with stock tires would be fine. If you're putting 285's, I'd switch to the 3.73...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Go with the 3.73's... I had the 3.55's in my last F-150 (FX4) and wished I had the 3.55. I upped the tire size to 285's and it killed the power way more than expected so I ended up doing a gear swap to 3.90 which theoretically put it back to 3.70ish with the larger tires. 

3.73's will run about 200 RPM higher than 3.55 and FYI, the FX4's typically come standard with 3.73's. It just so happened that when I bought my FX4 in 2002 Ford used 3.55's for that year only. Something I found out long after the sale and something I didn't even check because they had always been 3.73 before. 

Stick with 3.73's...


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks fellas.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Im shoping also and Im going with 3.73 when I get the nuts to sign on the line! Either Plat. or Limited


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The platinum is pretty nice, very nice however I kind of like the look of the limited a tad more with the larger rims, coloring, etc..


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If you get the 3.55 you will wish you had the 3.73...
If you get the 3.73 you will NEVER wish you had the 3.55....


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

sgrem said:


> If you get the 3.55 you will wish you had the 3.73...
> If you get the 3.73 you will NEVER wish you had the 3.55....


Yep! My new 2012 F150 crew cab 4x4 lariat with the 5.0 has the 3.73 rear end and I'm so gald I got it. As for the MPG, I'm extremely pleased, especially compared to that 6.0 gas hog chevy that I had. If you get to choose, get the 3.75.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Update:

I opted to keep what I got. I just had a case of truck fever. I didn't think I'd shake it as I've never shaken it in my life. After much thought, my truck has very low miles for its age, runs perfect (knock on wood), has all the foofoo options, and I'm very pleased with the low end grunt the 5.4 offers combined with the 3.73 and 6 speed auto...even with the larger MT tires it rolls on. It's a trooper when it comes to towing. Never hunts for gears and tows better than any chebby I owned prior.

FORD power.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

paragod said:


> Im shoping also and Im going with 3.73 when I get the nuts to sign on the line! Either Plat. or Limited


Limited trucks are sharp! I'd have too much fun with the AWD feature in the rain.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Just dont like those red seats ! Its down to white or brown Limited with Pecan leather ! 4x4 Ecoboost with 3.73 rear end


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

3.55 on my 07 fx4 super crew 5.4 original owner 20" cooper zion's.Poor milage poor acceleration excellent stump pulliing way over kill pulling ability for my 19ft kenner.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I have the 3.55 in the 5.0 and it sucks for pulling. My 2007 Tundra with the 5.7 would pull circles around this thing. Wish I had the 3.73.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I had 3.73s and 33x12 inch tires on my 5.4 when pulling my 21 ft bay boat. I think it was at its limit with that setup. I was very pleased with my 5.4.

If I were to buy a 5.0 I'd get the 3.55 if I stayed with stock tires and pulled up to a 23 ft boat.

I would consider the ecoboost. Look at the torque curves. Peak is higher. More in the lower RPMs and is flatter on top.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a 2011 super crew Ecoboost with 3.73's and love it. I pulled my buddy's 22' Blue Wave with it once and was very impressed. That's the only towing I've done, other than my 17' skiff. Gas mileage is pretty good if you have a light foot...which I don't.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

3.73 with the new 6spd is about like having a 4.10. Words don't describe how bad this blows.

3.55 with the 6 spd auto tranny ratios put you at the same final drive we had with 4 spd autos and 3.73


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

